# where is a good place to fish from in Pensacola?



## maryfishing (Jul 21, 2013)

I am new to this area and have tried the pier at PCB but with no real luck. Any suggestions?


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm new as well. Have you tried Ft. Pickens or the bridge?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

maryfishing said:


> I am new to this area and have tried the pier at PCB but with no real luck. Any suggestions?


I suggest reading some threads and soaking up the knowledge that is abundant on here. Check out bridge and pier reports.


----------

